# GT: Utah Jazz (35-18) @ Denver Nuggets (26-26)



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

> Allen Iverson is back, but now the Denver Nuggets will have to deal with the loss of another key player.
> 
> The Nuggets will begin adjusting to life without J.R. Smith when they host the Utah Jazz on Friday.
> 
> ...


Another tough game, the second out of three good teams.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Dont forget to do the Score Prediction for this game:*

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=326439


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Karl is supposedly strongly considering starting Iverson at point to make him more aggressive. That's great and all, too bad he waited until after smith got injured.

This reminds me, I thought Johnson would be a bigger part of the nuggets since Anthony got back. He can hit threes and play pretty good defense, you'd think he could find a place.

Edit: just realized it says that on the page.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Karl is supposedly strongly considering starting Iverson at point to make him more aggressive. *That's great and all, too bad he waited until after smith got injured.*


Bingo!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bad news for you guys, Both Dwill and Boozer will be back for this game. Boozer missed 8 games and Deron just missed the last one.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Damn.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Bad news for you guys, Both Dwill and Boozer will be back for this game. Boozer missed 8 games and Deron just missed the last one.


Man, I really hope Boozer doesn't screw up those 22/10 averages. **** in Rawse's face for me.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Man, I really hope Boozer doesn't screw up those 22/10 averages. **** in Rawse's face for me.


lol. Boozer will be putting up 25/12 once he gets 100% after he brings it down with coming back from this injury


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Until they learn to play defense, the nuggets will never win a playoff series. Carmelo and Iverson are playing perfectly (5-6 and 5-5 from the floor) but they're still losing. You can't just outscore people anymore.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

melo and ai 28 points
rest of team(nene) 2 points


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That buddy pass from AI to Evans on the break is one of the prettiest things I've ever seen.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow.. talk about a lack of effort from everyone on the Nuggets except Melo/AI.

Even the Jazz's bench is making them look silly.

What is going on with this team?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We can't seem to play well with AI and Melo on the same team, which i think is a suprise to a lot of people


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

melo4life said:


> We can't seem to play well with AI and Melo on the same team, which i think is a suprise to a lot of people


I called it and still think you would be a better team with Miller instead of AI.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty good game for AI and Melo but the rest of the team seems to be lost. AI and/or Melo isn't the problem, we just need the whole team to put much effort, especially on defense


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Last quarter rally wasn't enough, we really need to work harder on the defensive side


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Melo scores 36, Iverson scores 33, and the next highest scorer is blake and nene with 8?? and what is up with Kleiza? How in the world does someone play 20 minutes and not score

I mean I know weve been playin Bad D that doesnt surprise me but this lack of effort on the other side i dont understand.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The team needs to get more rebounds, especially Nene. That's what lost the game. AI and Melo are going to get so many shots(and they were really good ones this game), that the bigs have to rely on offensive boards more than usual. The Nuggets as a team have to get more shots, in order for Nene, blake, and camby to get their points.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What really doesn't bode well is that this is one of the best games we'll ever see from the Melo/AI duo. They shot 12-18 and 11-18 respectively, which is phenomenal.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow.. talk about a lack of effort from everyone on the Nuggets except Melo/AI.
> 
> Even the Jazz's bench is making them look silly.
> 
> What is going on with this team?


Iverson and Melo are only playing bad on defense, everyone else has been sucking it up on both ends of the floor. I really don't know how to fix it, either. I'd love to watch/listen to a couple practices.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So who was the best Brazilian big man in that game?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Iverson and Melo are only playing bad on defense, everyone else has been sucking it up on both ends of the floor. I really don't know how to fix it, either. I'd love to watch/listen to a couple practices.


Yeah, really. They've got so much to work on.


----------

